# Degree Attestation



## effortless88 (Dec 27, 2017)

HI ALL,

I am new here and I need reply from all of you on very serious issue.

My question is about degree attestation.

Let me explain you.

On my passport my father name is written as *"Amjad Faraz Amjad"* but on my Degree my father name is written as *"Amjad Faraz Ahmad"* only the difference is on last word.

Now the thing is I got attested my degree from Higher education, Foriegn Affairs and Dubai embassy on special request here in Pakistan.

Now I have to submit that degree to employer there in Dubai for work permit (Sales executive visa), will this degree is acceptable or will rejected.

Will appreciate on urgent reply.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

You could check if your university could reissue your degree with your proper name (to match your passport)? 

Is the mistake simply your university writing Ahmad not Amjad, or do you have several last names and the university simply dropped a name?


----------



## effortless88 (Dec 27, 2017)

yes they will reissue new degree with correct name/

but the thing is I am short of time my employer will not wait more than a week,

I am just asking if I send attested degree to employer with wrong father name will it acceptable.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Attestation could not be done in a week even if you had the right paperwork now. the UAE Embassy in your home country and the MOFA stamp will take longer than that.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

effortless88 said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> 
> Now the thing is I got attested my degree from Higher education, Foriegn Affairs and Dubai embassy on special request here in Pakistan.


Since you have attestation from HEC /foreign affairs/UAE embassy then there will be no issues at all. 

The last remaining part is getting attestation from foreign affairs of UAE - They will check UAE embassy stamps and will attest accordingly. This can be done after you get your visa stamped on your passport

This whole attestation works as chain so as long as HEC ( degree verification authority ) attests then rest will follow


----------



## effortless88 (Dec 27, 2017)

dime06 said:


> Since you have attestation from HEC /foreign affairs/UAE embassy then there will be no issues at all.
> 
> The last remaining part is getting attestation from foreign affairs of UAE - They will check UAE embassy stamps and will attest accordingly. This can be done after you get your visa stamped on your passport
> 
> This whole attestation works as chain so as long as HEC ( degree verification authority ) attests then rest will follow


I appreciate you on your reply , but the thing is now the Ministry of Labour in Dubai they are asking for degree to issue the visa.

my question is will they (MOL) accept the degree with different surname on passport and degree.


----------



## Adeelkhan (Jan 21, 2018)

effortless88 said:


> I appreciate you on your reply , but the thing is now the Ministry of Labour in Dubai they are asking for degree to issue the visa.
> 
> my question is will they (MOL) accept the degree with different surname on passport and degree.


I think they will not issue visa as you do not have a spelling mistake but a different last name. You have to get same name on all certificates and passport.


----------



## madikhnoor (Apr 2, 2018)

They will not issue you a visa because its a huge difference. visa could not be issued even on minor difference. Full name must b same on all the documents.


----------

